# Bleach smell from toilet



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

Hello I have my washer and dryer installed on my second floor and I have a powder room on my first floor. Well today when i was washing whites I used bleach of course and about 5 minutes later my wife could smell it coming from the toilet in the powder room. Now the drain is not directly connected except in the basement, and the toilet sometimes has no water in the bowl, it's only sometimes which makes me believe that there's a crack in the bowl. Does anyone know why the odor can travel that far and be noticeable? How can I tell if my toilet is cracked?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Sounds more like a siphoning problem than a cracked toilet....


----------



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

What do you mean


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Another fixture(s) are creating a vacuum when they evacuate siphoning the water out of your toilet. With the water gone you will get the aroma of sewer gas or what ever else is being drained (bleach), from the toilet.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

The vent for the toilet drain either doesn't exist or is plugged. Do you know if the toilet drain is vented?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I had the bleach smell happen once...turned out someone cleaned it. :laughing:


----------



## mohdmaruf (Feb 21, 2013)

swp4lfe said:


> Hello I have my washer and dryer installed on my second floor and I have a powder room on my first floor. Well today when i was washing whites I used bleach of course and about 5 minutes later my wife could smell it coming from the toilet in the powder room. Now the drain is not directly connected except in the basement, and the toilet sometimes has no water in the bowl, it's only sometimes which makes me believe that there's a crack in the bowl. Does anyone know why the odor can travel that far and be noticeable? How can I tell if my toilet is cracked?


possiblity of having crack in your toilet trap. It is necessary for water to remain in trap as is shown in pics to prevent pipe gases to enter in your toilet area. The water in trap acts as a seal between the sewer gases
and surrounding toilet area. Lowering of water level in wc trap also causes gases to enter.
to check for cracks
look at base of the toilet.
look at the ceiling below the toilet for leakage or dampness.
you can use colours to identify leakage
gently rock your toilet if it moves the wax ring may be damaged replace it.
if the toilet bowl is cracked you have to replace the whole thing.


----------



## swp4lfe (Aug 15, 2009)

This toilet/powder room was built/installed by previous owner who did horrendous work. The toilet is not directly vented. My basement does have water stains on the ceiling subfloor where the toilet is but theres no water or wetness. I have a old toilet from my rehab so I'm probally better off installing that one and getting rid of the problem toilet.


----------

